# My Thai Imports



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

> this was my very first purchase from aquabid (platinum CT). as you can see, it came DOA.





> because the seller did not have another fish of the same type to offer as replacement, he was nice enough to give not one, but two fish (a pair of gold CTs). on top of that, i offered him a little extra to look at his friend's farms for a white CT, which he was kind enough to do.
> 
> i have been worried sick for the longest time waiting for these to arrive. not knowing it would take longer, i chose to use EMS shipment rather than the trans-shipper. i was surprised to see all three arrived alive after 9 days in the mail!





> i will be showing pics of the acclimated fish tonight or tomorrow. this thread should auto update with pictures.
> 
> Gold Male:
> 
> ...


i would like to thank Chalerm Burnum aka Plakad on aquabid for working so hard to make this happen. he is an awesome breeder and wonderful seller. i would recommend him to anyone. have a look at his previous auctions and feedbacks: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/vfb.cgi?1&1&vfb&Plakad


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh too bad the first one was DOA.  

Your other ones are gorgeous though!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Wow gorgeous fish!!! Congrats!


----------



## Rohland (Aug 20, 2009)

wow gorgeous. How much was the shipping?


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

an arm and a leg. shipping is generally more expensive than the fish itself.


----------



## Rain Drop (Jul 4, 2009)

Nice!
I'm always afraid of buying from people online, but I'm glad you found a good person!
Since I can't find real nice fish, I like that there's this guy, even if the fish and shipping would cost a lot x3


----------



## Rohland (Aug 20, 2009)

I read somewhere that the transhippers are located in Ontario and it would only be like $10-15 for them to send it to you. Don't know if its priority or not.


----------



## Elena (Aug 1, 2009)

Beautiful fish!! Can't wait for more pictures.


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

pictures uploaded. enjoy!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

WOW!!! They are spectacular looking!!! "drool, drool!"


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

Rohland said:


> I read somewhere that the transhippers are located in Ontario and it would only be like $10-15 for them to send it to you. Don't know if its priority or not.


here is how i think trans-shipping works. someone correct me if im wrong.

many of the thai breeders on aquabid are friends/acquaintances. one person there gathers all of the fish sold and ships them to the trans-shipper's home in bulk to cut down cost. from there, the trans-shipper bares all of the shipping cost. again, correct me if im wrong.

you now have to obtain the fish from the trans-shipper directly. unfortunately there are only two main trans-shippers in canada and theyre both in ontario. it costs ~$15 to ship up to three fish from the trans-shipper's home to anywhere in ontario. i would imagine it would be about $20 to BC. 

but theres a catch! for every fish imported, you have to pay a _customs fee _+ an import fee. the import fee is the shipping cost from thailand to trans-shipper's home. the customs fee isn't a real cost to the trans-shipper. it's the profit they make. the trans-shippers are licenced to import live animals. once the package arrives to canada, they claim the packages from the post office and clear any legal work. in the end, it will cost ~$12 for the (import + customs) per fish. at the end of the day, the trans-shipper profits a few dollar per fish.


----------



## Rohland (Aug 20, 2009)

andakin said:


> here is how i think trans-shipping works. someone correct me if im wrong.
> 
> many of the thai breeders on aquabid are friends/acquaintances. one person there gathers all of the fish sold and ships them to the trans-shipper's home in bulk to cut down cost. from there, the trans-shipper bares all of the shipping cost. again, correct me if im wrong.
> 
> ...


Some breeders only charge $5 i believe.. To ship to B.C. is $50.. 
Talked to a transhipper the other day.


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

$50 sounds too much to send a package from ontario to BC. both canadian trans-shippers i've talked to charge the same amount. $12 per fish for customs/import. on top of that, they charge you for shipping from their home to yours.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Wow!!! The new pics are stunning!!! Beautiful! 

BTW, I love your new icon.


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the compliments. i'll admit i thought the fishies looked border line ugly when i first got them in the little bags but theyre turning out to be beautiful. i cant wait to breed again.

and ya, i really like my new avatar too. nice big frown.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I laugh every time I see it!!! He looks sooo mad.:-D


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

All of them are GORGEOUS! *sparkle*


----------

